# VAIO Click to DVD program



## don1157 (Jul 27, 2005)

I have had a FS640W Sony VAIO notebook and one of the reasons I bought it was to create DVD's. Well....... easier said than done. The program has shown errors, stopped and dropped during the conversion of files and burning. Needless to say, no movie yet. I am able to burn the slide shows of my pictures only, without music, but not with background music. It will preview, but not burn. 

I have talked to all of Sony support up to the level just under engineering. The last word was that the program has parameters for MP3 bitrates it uses: 96-256kbps, constant and stereo. Well some of my files had been at 320 bitrate, so I converted them to all the above standards. There was no protection on any of the files. But it still reacted as I stated earlier.

I am almost at my wits end with this and am considering buying another DVD creation software, but I wondered if anyone out there had any ideas.

Another interesting thing is... My spyware, Adware flashes when I start to burn. I have unloaded the program and still get the same problems. But at times the Adware does record a registry change that has two words at the end of it.... it says "NoCDburning". Is that significant?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

dual post. we will work the one in hardware laptop.


----------

